# Cruising Worlds Top 40 Boats



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

This should be an interesting discussion on Cruising Worlds Top 40 boats every made.



Butter popcorn and beer/rum is ready.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Mel:
Thanks for that link. I voted. Strange the IP 38 is getting the most votes.
My feelings are wounded.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

One of the Babas should have made the list. Baba 30 or 35 would get my vote.
And since when Alerion Express 28 is a cruising boat?


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

Melrna said:


> This should be an interesting discussion on Cruising Worlds Top 40 boats every made.
> 
> Butter popcorn and beer/rum is ready.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Not much of a list without a Macgregor 26 on it.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

These lists are always a bit of a problem. But they are fun anyway. I agree with the Crosser, the Alerion is a nice boat but no Valiant 40 or even an IP38. But they do advertise!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

bobperry said:


> Mel:
> Thanks for that link. I voted. Strange the IP 38 is getting the most votes.
> My feelings are wounded.


Don't sweat it, Bob... If there were 2 boats I would have bet anything that would make the list before looking at it, I'd pick your Tayana 37, and Valiant 40...

Just off the top of my head, 2 boats notable in their absence come to mind...

The Tartan 37, a very successful S&S design (almost 500 built) which seems to epitomize the shoal draft keel/centerboard concept... And, the Allied Seawind, the first fiberglass boat to ever circumnavigate, and like the Westsail 32, was very representative of a stout, seaworthy, no-frills little boat that was a great value, and really helped make cruising attainable for those of more modest means...


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not a Facebook user, so I can't vote or see the voting results, but I'm surprised the IP is leading the pack. Certainly a subjective and a bit obtuse list, but a fun read just the same!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Jon:
I'm totally with you on the Tartan 37. I think they built over 500 of them. I'm going sailing on one next week. Owner wants to do some "modifications". I'm telling him to leave it alone!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

bobperry said:


> Jon:
> I'm totally with you on the Tartan 37. I think they built over 500 of them. I'm going sailing on one next week. Owner wants to do some "modifications". I'm telling him to leave it alone!


Wow, for you to admit to liking a shoal draft boat - now THAT is saying something... (grin)


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice to see 5 venerable Canadian builders in the mix.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

Does it really have to be cruisable? If that's part of the opening definition I missed it. Otherwise "Best ever..." really comes down to intended use, performance within a respective category, etc. The venerable Flying Scots and Lasers belong in a Sailboat Hall of Fame. So do the Stiletto 27 and F-27 multihulls. What about at least one of the Freedom designs by Gary Hoyt? Of course designers like Alberg, Perry, and Stephens would earn acknowledgement, but we shouldn't forget the innovators (Hoyt, Jim Brown, etc). And why 40? That is soooo 1951!


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Cal 40 got my vote...

More than a few of the entries are on the list of the American Sailboat Hall of Fame: http://www.sailamerica.com/halloffame/cal40.asp


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> Cal 40 got my vote...


That's a good choice, certainly a landmark design... Still, I think it's original influence was as more of a race boat, so I've got to give the nod to Bob's iconic Valiant, which was an equivalent breakthrough in the realm of cruising boats...

if I could have any on that list for my own, however, it would be the Morris 36... (Sorry, Bob - your boats are a too deep for my dock (grin))

Hat's off to CW for finding the least flattering pic of a Bermuda 40 I've ever seen...










Sorry, but a Stack Pack on a B-40 is downright criminal... (grin)


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, they included a Nonsuch 30 on the list so I'd say CW got it right.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have copied the list of nominees from Cruising World's 40 best cruising boats of All Times(below) to keep people from having to search for it. To me this is one very strange list both for the boats included and those it does not include.

At some level, I can rationalize why most of these boats are on the list, while I am totally baffled by others. After all these are supposed to be the the 40 best cruising boats of all time. Two words jump out at me, 'best' and 'all time'. I find myself asking are these boats really the *best* 40 cruising boats *of all time*? Really?

When I work my way down the list there are quite a few boats which are charismatic and draw at the heart strings, which is not a bad thing, but this is not a beauty contest. Its a search for best cruising boats of all times and it seems to me that for a boat to be included on a list of 40 greatest cruising boats, it first and foremost must clear the hurdle of functionally being a great cruising boat.

To me the most critical piece of what makes a cruising boat 'great' is how it functions. The rest is icing on the cake. Cruising implies a certain minimuim level functional requirement, and even the accompanying article seems to suggest that Cruising World saw meeting a minimum functional requirement as being a part of the criteria.

To me, at a minimum, cruising boats need to provide shelter and house their crews; providing a reasonably minimumally a place to sleep, eat, navigate and vacate thier bowels. They need to carry adequate consumables and operating gear to sustain a voyage of some reasonable length. They need some degree of self-sufficiency.

They also need to be reasonably good sailing boats; able to sail well across a broad windrange, have a decent level of motion comfort, protect thier crews, offer safe cockpits and appropriate sail handling gear. Be robust enough to take whatever nature hands out.

So, if this is the 40 best of all times, why are there so many boats on this list that fail horribly at that minimum price of admission?

But beyond that, to be the best of anything, the candidates should be exceptional. Some of these are really crummy boats by any reasonable comparative standard. Why are they on any list of potential 'best of all times'.

With that all in mind, I cannot understand how boats like the Alberg 30, Alerion Express 28, Beneteau Sense 50, Columbia 50, Dufour Arpege 30, Hinckley Bermuda 40, Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 43DS, Moore 24, Pearson Triton, Pearson Vanguard, Hunter 356 even ended up on this list.

Compared to all of the choices out there boats like the Alberg 30, Pearson Triton, Pearson Vanguard, while cheap to buy, and with care and the right skipper can be cruised, in any fair comparason these were not all that well constructed, do not sail all that well in light air and really beat up a crew in a breeze. If the magazine was looking for a well rounded small cruising design from the 1960's, why isn't the Morgan 24/25 or Tartan 27 on this list.

The Hinckley Bermuda 40 is a beautiful boat to look at, were well constructed, and are fun to sail if for no other reason that they are not a great sailing boat, but they are miserable as cruising boats being essentially submarines with a mast or two, short on carrying capacity and internal space, sail on their ear in enough breeze to get them moving, roll and pitch miserably and requires great skill and a lot of hard crew work to keep them safe in breeze.

While someone may chose to cruise any of these boats, given their limitations, are they really candidates for 'best of all time'.

Or how did something as unforgiving and squirelly to sail as the Dufour Arpege 30 make this list? Dufour has built some very nice boats, but this was not one of them.

The Moore 24 is a super little race boat, and a very cool design. I love these boats. But again, how did it show up on this list? If you wanted to include ultralight cruisers wouldn't something like the Express 27 or Laser 28 make more sense since they actually have something resembling cruising accommodations?

There are a cluster of interesting and decent production coastal cruisers on the list. Some of these are emblematic of a particular place and time, and some are good boats in their own right, but when I think about each I find myself asking what makes them exceptional enough to be on this list?

The polling at this point shows the Island Packet 38 as leading as the number 1 best of all time. To me this boat fails on the sailing ability characteristics being lousy in light air, corky in a rough stuff, and not great heavy air boats. They are good live aboards, they have benefitted from aggressive advertising, but are these really the best cruising boat of all times? If that is what the readers of Cruising World believe to be true, then I seriously question the criteria of these readers.

I need more time to finish my thoughts, but I am out of time.

Respectfully,
Jeff

Alberg 30 
Alerion Express 28 
Beneteau 423 
Beneteau Sense 50 
Bristol 40 
C&C Landfall 38 
Cal 40 
Catalina 30 
Contessa 26 
Columbia 50 
CSY 44 
Dufour Arpege 30 
Freedom 40 
Gulfstar 50 
Gozzard 36 
Hallberg-Rassy 42 
Hinckley Bermuda 40 
Hunter 356 
Hylas 49 
Islander 36 
Island Packet 38 
Jeanneau Sun Odyssey 43DS 
Mason 43/44 
Morgan Out Island 41 
Moore 24 
Morris 36 
Nonsuch 30 
Nor'Sea 27 
Pacific Seacraft 37 
Passport 40 
Pearson Triton 
Pearson Vanguard 
Peterson 44 
Sabre 36 
Swan 44 
Tartan 34 
Tayana 37 
Valiant 40 
Westsail 32 
Whitby 42


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

What? No Hans Christian on the list?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I just voted again - this time for the Valiant 40, after reading JeffH's post, in honor of our own Bob Perry.

Vote early and vote often!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeff_H said:


> The Moore 24 is a super little race boat, and a very cool design. I love these boats. But again, how did it show up on this list?


That was the one that baffled me, as well... Then, it dawned on me, that regular CW contributor Webb Chiles's latest boat is a Moore 24...



Jeff_H said:


> The polling at this point shows the Island Packet 38 as leading as the number 1 best of all time. To me this boat fails on the sailing ability characteristics being lousy in light air, corky in a rough stuff, and not great heavy air boats. They are good live aboards, they have benefitted from aggressive advertising, but are these really the best cruising boat of all times? If that is what the readers of Cruising World believe to be true, then I seriously question the criteria of these readers.


yeah, but you're overlooking one very important thing...

Their performance under power IS pretty impressive... (grin)

Great thoughts, as always, my friend... What you've served to remind us, is how few designers and production builders actually have managed to satisfy the wide array of compromises and criteria that go into the making of a truly great cruising boat... (As an aside, it would be interesting to see how many of CW's 'Boat of The Year' winners through the years wound up making the list ... I suspect VERY few, the H-R 42 might have been one (grin))

Lists like this are always gonna be problematic and the subject of much debate, and in fairness one must resist the temptation to make comparisons between 'bluewater' and 'coastal cruising' boats that each might rightfully belong on such a list... And, since they've limited it to boats built in volume by Production Builders, an awful lot of great designs and boats are gonna be left out...

One builder conspicuously absent to my eye, is J-Boats... Now, I realize they're hardly considered 'cruising boats' by most, but I've always thought the J-40 represented the sort of 'breakthrough' design in terms of a performance cruiser that I think the editors were looking for... Sure, the boat is somewhat light on tankage, etc., but otherwise I think they make an otherwise wonderful all-around compromise between performance, and liveability/practicality, and I think in retrospect turned out to represent a pretty influential new direction towards performance among production builders... (Not to mention, somewhat surprising to see one of CW's most loyal advertisers shut out completely)

On to the larger boats, I also think that a design that represents the design philosophy of Steve Dashew, and perfected by Chuck Paine with his Bougainvilla Series rates inclusion on such a list... A boat like the Apogee 50 is in my estimation one of the greatest large cruising boats ever, but in fairness were built in such small numbers by Able, or Kanter, I suppose they really don't belong... But still, the sort of 'breakthrough' that I would think deserved recognition, somehow...

OK, so when are we gonna see YOUR list? (grin, bigtime)


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

My wife's account will allow me to double down on my Valiant 40 vote, but in truth it would be a tough call for me personally between a Peterson 44 and the Valiant 40, each for thier own reasons. 

Of course if it was up to me, my list would be very different. I would probably have the original Esprit 37 before putting the Pacific Seacraft 37 on the list. 

I would probably have something like the Morris 45 RS on the list as well. 

I would definitely have the Morris Justine 36 rather than the pin-up girl Morris 36. 

As I would expect there are almost no IOR era boats, and yet I would think that the Tartan 41 might be a reasonable candidate for this list. 

I would think that the Hallberg Rassey 40 would be a better choice than the Hallberg 43 on the list. 

I would think that the Hylas 46 would be a much better choice than the Hylas 49. 

While popular and ubiquitous, roomy and a decent sailer for its day, and certainly a good value, I would never think of a Catalina 30 as being one of the top 40 cruising boats of all times.

I would think in the top 40 that there should be some performance cruisers as well. I might have something like a J-44 or Farr 47 on the list.

In the end these kinds of contests are a bit of a beauty contest perhaps rigged by the limited number of choices on the list. 

Jeff


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Jon:
There are some good CB boats. I also like the Wauquiez Hood 38.
But Tartan did build some deep draft 37's too.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the votes guys and gals.
I hope I can count on your votes again when I audition for American Idol.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

My guess is you will win especially if you combined all of your boats on the list. They missed my favorite of yours the Tayana 47. I still wonder if we should have taken a chance of that wreck of one in Stonington. Oh well maybe next time we'll get one of your boats. Did you ever design a nesting dinghy lol?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Jon,

I just saw your comments and I agree with your comments that in fairness one must resist the temptation to make comparisons between 'bluewater' and 'coastal cruising' boats that each might rightfully belong on such a list. I wrestled with that in terms of whether 'weekenders' and 'camp cruisers' belonged there. 

There are a lot of good cruising boats, which most folks forget about, but which might belong on this list. Boats like the Niagara 35, Lavarnos Monte Carlo, S&S 34, the Richards designed Choey Lee 35, Hood 38's, Outbounds, Tatoosh, Bristol 41.1, Brewer 12.8, Dehler 41 DS for example. 

Of course the missed the Allied 30/30 and the Farr 11.6 so, we lose out on bragging rights. 

The good news is that at least they had the sense not to include any of the Garden-esque leaky-teaky ketches on the list. 

Jeff


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Jeff_H said:


> I have copied the list of nominees from Cruising World's 40 best cruising boats of All Times(below) to keep people from having to search for it. To me this is one very strange list both for the boats included and those it does not include.


Jeff, or anyone else could you please add some other boats you think should be considered on this list? I am always looking for a reason to read about another boat.

Looks like someone already beat me to this and Jeff's recommended boat list is out there.

Thanks
Jeff.


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeff_H said:


> My wife's account will allow me to double down on my Valiant 40 vote, but in truth it would be a tough call for me personally between a Peterson 44 and the Valiant 40, each for thier own reasons.
> 
> Of course if it was up to me, my list would be very different. I would probably have the original Esprit 37 before putting the Pacific Seacraft 37 on the list.
> 
> ...


Jeff - given your criteria, what boats would you recommend for a couple starting out in the PNW and eventually venturing forth. No plans to cross oceans but wanting to keep options open.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Jeff and all: In all fairness to our friends at Cruising World, its not a list of the 40 Greatest Cruising Sailboats of all time, its a list of the 40 Greatest Production Monohulls of all time. Their criteria in making their selections was admittedly nothing like Jeff's; they said they were trying to find sailboats that (and I'm paraphrasing here) changed the way boats were made or perceived. That explains (at least to me) why some of the boats that Jeff and others have identified as less than stellar sailers or cruisers are on the list. You may not like the way a Pearson Triton sails or think that its an appropriate choice as a cruising platform, but you would have a hard time denying its place in the history of mass production sailboats.

That being said, I am equally enjoying the conversation we are having about the 40 best cruising sailboats that should be on the list. 

Discuss.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

MStern: Very good points, and from that perspective I would agree about the Triton or Cat 30 for that matter. 

Dave6330: It would be helpful if you mentioned a budget, general size or the number of crew that you plan to sail with. 

Jeff


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Jeff_H said:


> from that perspective I would agree about the Triton or Cat 30 for that matter.
> 
> Jeff


You may not like they way they sail, but I know you love the way those CCA-inspired designs look Jeff!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I do like the way that many CCA era boats look! I actually like sailing them in the right conditions as well.


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeff_H said:


> MStern: Very good points, and from that perspective I would agree about the Triton or Cat 30 for that matter.
> 
> Dave6330: It would be helpful if you mentioned a budget, general size or the number of crew that you plan to sail with.
> 
> Jeff


Not more than $100K USD, 35-40', crew of 2 (myself and my Bride). - with the ability to take on a couple of guests without rendering the cabin unusable...


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Dave
Look at a cs 40. Easy for a couple to sail and a aft guest cabin.
In the us they are very undervalued. They have fallen off the radar for used boat buyers that dont know the name.
Jim


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

When are people going to consider how well a boat holds up and what they take to fix when something goes wrong. 

How many shoe horns do you need to get in places just to do an oil change or repair other systems.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Mario:
I believe we have that scheduled for next Thursday.


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

MarioG said:


> When are people going to consider how well a boat holds up and what they take to fix when something goes wrong.
> 
> I many shoe horns do you need to get in places just to do an oil change or repair other systems.


Definitely a consideration. However, I believe their are Rolls Royces out there that are absolute lemons and there are probably some Yugos that still run perfectly. Breeding counts but I think individual care and maintenance trumps.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

dave6330 said:


> Not more than $100K USD, 35-40', crew of 2 (myself and my Bride). - with the ability to take on a couple of guests without rendering the cabin unusable...


How about this Whitby 42 in Alaska? (one of Cruising World's top 40 nominees)

1973 Whitby 42 sailboat for sale in Alaska

...although there is one in Virginia for less than $70K...


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Jeff_H said:


> I have copied the list of nominees from Cruising World's 40 best cruising boats of All Times(below) to keep people from having to search for it. To me this is one very strange list both for the boats included and those it does not include.
> 
> At some level, I can rationalize why most of these boats are on the list, while I am totally baffled by others. After all these are supposed to be the the 40 best cruising boats of all time. Two words jump out at me, 'best' and 'all time'. I find myself asking are these boats really the *best* 40 cruising boats *of all time*? Really?
> 
> ...


"Bermuda 40-without question the greatest fiberglass boat of all time" Ferenc Matte The World's Best Sailboats

I think she belongs on the list.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Passport 40 got my vote but disappointed the Tartan 37 didn't make the list


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Chef:
Me too. That's a hard one to figure out. I'm going sailing on a T37 on Tuesday. Can't wait. Never sailed one before.

Pet:
You do rrealize that people PAID Ferenc Matte to get in that book. Right? That said, I would say that the B40 deserves consideration. I'm a fan of just about everything that Tripp designed.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

bobperry said:


> Chef:
> Me too. That's a hard one to figure out. I'm going sailing on a T37 on Tuesday. Can't wait. Never sailed one before.
> 
> Pet:
> You do rrealize that people PAID Ferenc Matte to get in that book. Right? That said, I would say that the B40 deserves consideration. I'm a fan of just about everything that Tripp designed.


I certainly agree on the T37. Should be on the list. 
Bob....you would know better on Matte book but having said that I've never read a bad review on a Bermuda 40 except for by Jeff H.  Kretschmer gave her a "rare five stars for construction quality"."Her steering easy and well balanced." Henderson called her a thoroughbred and like other Tripp centerboarders a splendid performer in most conditions.
To me, quality of build is at the top of the list. They sail well and resale value is good. Row away factor is second to none in my opinion.
I like most Tripp designs as well.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

T37Chef said:


> Passport 40 got my vote but disappointed the Tartan 37 didn't make the list


Tartan 37 should not only be on the list but probably be somewhere among the top. Great sailing well balanced cruiser.


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a great thread for me...especially since I have been actively looking at sailboats to buy for the past several months.
Based on all of your accumulative knowledge; I have the following criteria so I welcome feedback especially since this thread is about the 'best' boats:

1.) Don't tell me to 'keep looking and when you fall in love with a boat you will know. Unfortunately there are too many boats to 'date' while waiting to 'fall in love'
2.) Don't tell me to 'sail every boat you can to learn what you really want' because I have already been sailing on alot of boats and I have certain restrictive parameters.
3.) Don't tell me to 'buy a dinghy now and learn how to sail best and then buy a bigger boat' because I already know how to sail and I am an old man and may die soon. I can buy 'one boat' for my life, at my age.
4.) I need to find a boat that can be found on the east coast of the USA. I cannot afford to travel to Mexico, the BVI's, Asia, or Panama to find a 'great deal'.
5.) I need a boat that is 'blue water capable or blue water modifiable'. I am not interested in a day sailor no matter how fast it sails or how neat it is.
6.) I need a smaller-ish sailboat that can be single-handed or 'mom and pop' crewed by a 55 year old skipper and a 45 year old first mate.
7.) I need a used sailboat for about 50K.
8.) I need that 50K sailboat to have a good diesel engine as part of the 50K.
9.) I can put about 20K more into the boat to prepare it over a 3-5 year period.
10.) The boat should be mid to heavy displacement and with a full keel with a seakindly motion that does not cause us to puke our guts out in a seaway or 24-hour passage.
11.) Although I can learn 'diesel mechanics', I am not a talented 'Do it yourself- lets build a new bulkhead' kind of guy. I am not great at manual mechanic skills- I am more of the intellectual brain power doctor/lawyer type skills; ie., no 'do it youself' ability whatsoever.........but not such a rich lawyer or doctor that I can pay someone else to do everything. In other words; I cannot do a 'fix-me-up' boat because I suck at changing a light bulb (although if you have been arrested or in need of an appendectomy our crew can save you- ha-ha..)
Based on the above criterion.....does anybody have a 'top 10 blue water sailboats readily accessible for review on America's east coast that do not require major deck work or tens of thousands of dollars in refit costs for blue water work for a crew of 2?)

Is that asking too much?
Help me to focus.....I am getting weary of my sailboat search...
HELP! Any ideas on what boats to focus in on?
(And dont tell me to buy what my heart falls in love with...


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

petmac said:


> "Bermuda 40-without question the greatest fiberglass boat of all time" Ferenc Matte The World's Best Sailboats
> 
> I think she belongs on the list.


Petmac, I know that you love your boat, and that is what counts. But if someone is evaluating boats with the main criteria being 'Is this one of the 40 greatest cruising boats?' then the day has long passed where the Bermuda 40 would come up on a fair assessment as one of the greatest cruising boat that one can purchase.

Im my mind its like this, in the 1880s Kunhardt described a 12 ton, 37 foot, gaff topsail yawl with a dipping lug mizzen and a 12 foot bowspit as his idea of the perfect small small cruising boat. No one today would even begin to think that Kunhardt's beloved yawl would qualify in a forty best.

This is similar to my view of the Bermuda 40. Once upon a time these were state of the art race boats which could also be cruised. She was designed by Bill Tripp who was one of the leading edge designers of the day, and built by a yard known for simple solid construction and nice details. They could hold their own on the race course of their day, and had enough amenities that they could be cruised in a comfortable manner for the day.

In the 50 plus years since the Bermuda 40 was designed, many of these boats have been updated or even built with modern improvements such shifting to a taller sloop rig in some cases with carbon fiber spars, diesel engines and modern electronics, and refrigation added, some of the last Bermuda 40s built have added deeper keels with better shape.

And yet, when all is said and done, when compared to a comparatively conservative but modern quality cruiser like a Hallberg Rassey 40, the Bermuda 40 has a comparatively uncomfortable motion rolling and pitching through large angles, relatively tender (your picture makes that case, sailing nearly rail down in what looks like less than 12 knots of wind, and pushing a bow wave that you can surf). Carrying capacity is tiny. Interior space is cramped. Speed is relatively slow. And compared to better versions of modern cruising boats, these old girls throw up a bunch of spray that make for a tough slog to windward.

And those are my main points. Now then, I personally love to look at boats like these. I think they have a place in history. They are even enjoyable to sail, but are they one of the top 40 state of the art cruising boats? I don't think that case can be made.

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Mac:
I'm with you on the row away factor of the B40. Hard to beat. Performance is a bit dated given the way the boat was wrapped around the CCA rule, i.e. short DWL, shoal draft squatty rig. You can change the rig but not the other stuff. Not sure I'd change anything though. I'd like to experience that boat just the way Tripp designed it.

I have a client with an XKE. He took out the Jag engine and replaced it with a Ford engine. He claims it is now a far superior car. Probably right. But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

bobperry said:


> Mac:
> I'm with you on the row away factor of the B40. Hard to beat. Performance is a bit dated given the way the boat was wrapped around the CCA rule, i.e. short DWL, shoal draft squatty rig. You can change the rig but not the other stuff. Not sure I'd change anything though. I'd like to experience that boat just the way Tripp designed it.
> 
> I have a client with an XKE. He took out the Jag engine and replaced it with a Ford engine. He claims it is now a far superior car. Probably right. But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Bob,
Take a closer look at above photo. Already changed the rig and went higher by 4 1/2 ft than a standard Mark III. Now carbon. Was going to go 2 ft higher but somebody suggested 4 to 5 ft. That person was you.  You were right.


----------



## jak3b (Apr 24, 2011)

I like this tripp design, Lacompte Northeast 38


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Mac:
I love it when I am right!
So you are saying it's not a Jag anymore?

My client called his car " a Jag you can aFord".


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

When I think about Bill Tripp, one of his most amazingly visionary designs was his Galaxy 32. It is amazing how advanced that design was for its day. Bulb Keel, spade rudder, comparatively fine bow, powerful quarter sections and longish waterline for that era.











The amazing part of this design was that it supposedly drawn in 1957-58 depending on who you believe.....

Jeff


----------



## jak3b (Apr 24, 2011)

Jeff,Family friends had one. It had been fire damaged and the owner rebuilt the deck cabin and interior.It always did well in the local(Mass Bay) races at the time, late '60's early '70's.


----------

